# HP Photosmart 2610 Netzwerkdrucker druckt nur die Hälfte



## jojo0405 (24. März 2010)

*HP Photosmart 2610 Netzwerkdrucker druckt nur die Hälfte*

Ja die Überschrift sagts schon, wenn ich über meinen HP Photosmart 2610 übers Wlan Netzwerk drucken will werden nur die ersten paar Zeilen einer Seite gedruckt. Der Drucker ist direkt am Router angeschloßen.
Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Herbboy (24. März 2010)

*AW: HP Photosmart 2610 Netzwerkdrucker druckt nur die Hälfte*

WLAN verschlüsselt? Dann teste mal ohne - wenn es dann geht, weißt Du schonmal, wo die "baustelle" ist. Treiber usw. sind aber alle aktuell?


----------



## jojo0405 (25. März 2010)

*AW: HP Photosmart 2610 Netzwerkdrucker druckt nur die Hälfte*

Jop Wlan ist verschlüsselt Treiber sind die aktuellsten.
Scannen funktioniert ja und der Drucker ist auch Über die Ip erreichbar.


----------



## Herbboy (25. März 2010)

*AW: HP Photosmart 2610 Netzwerkdrucker druckt nur die Hälfte*

Trotzdem mal testen. Und auch mal testen, ob es per USB vlt. auch den Fehler gibt.


----------



## flipflopcorsab (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: HP Photosmart 2610 Netzwerkdrucker druckt nur die Hälfte*

Mahlzeit, habe das Problem auch allerdings über LAN.

Ich drucke ein Dokument, der Drucker fängt auch an zu Drucken und dann hängt er sich auf als würde er keine Daten mehr bekommen.

Habe das Jetzt schon in 2 verschiedenen Netzwerken (Bekannter und meins) ausprobiert und das Ding druckt nur den Anfang der Seite und bleibt dann auf "wird gedruckt " stehen.

neusten Treiber habe ich und über USB tritt das Problem nicht auf.

Kann mir Jemand helfen? Bitte. Oder nur nen Tipp woran es leigen könnte oder ob das Gerät im Eimer ist.

Grüße Elli


----------

